# nuther all-nighter



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Wife and I made plans about a week ago to go out tonight, so wilst doing barn chores what do I see but a cow showing signs of the early stages of labour.  So that means A; evening plans shot B; pissed off wife!!:dazed: Wasn't sure if I should even go into the house for supper!outta here I should clarify, my wife is great, very understanding too, but we don't get to go out much, 4 young kids and few baby sitters handy.

Any how, it's 1:40 AM here, and no calf yet, the cow is a first calf heifer, so it's not unusual for them to take a little longer. It might be well into tomorrow before the "blessed event"  occurs!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

parts man,

Maybe you could ask her, "But Honey, how would you feel if when you went into labor with each of the kids the doctor said to hold off 'cause he and his were going out to dinner"? Would that help or cause all hell to break loose? :truth: 

Anyway, good luck with the mom and the newcomer. Let us know how it comes out...huh. 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *parts man,
> 
> Maybe you could ask her, "But Honey, how would you feel if when you went into labor with each of the kids the doctor said to hold off 'cause he and his were going out to dinner"? Would that help or cause all hell to break loose? :truth:
> ...


:lmao: I bet he would get the latter result. Just a guess though.:lmao: 

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Greg, that likely would not have been wise!! She wasn't mad at me,, just disappointed by the situation, if I'd said that, she might have redirected her anger! 

You did kind of strike a memory though, the MRS. has very short labours, 4 hrs for the first, 2hrs for the second, and the third and fourth (twins) were 32 and 42 minutes respectively. Doc almost missed the second, figured he had lots of time to get to the hospital. Doc actually did miss the third, nurse had to litteraly run to catch Bailey, Doc was there for Colby, who came 10 minutes later!:smoking: 

BTW, seems like this may have been a fools errand, the cow is now chewing her cud!!:argh: Which means she's comfortable, may have been false labour, uncomon with cows, but has happened here a time or 2 before. Guess I'll get some:zzzs: This isn't going to make the Mrs. any happier!#[email protected]$:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

just wait tell your kids are older them they cant do it but them selfs and you and miss parts man can go out 4 supper


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea i can see your wife now:twoonone: #[email protected]$: gethome WHAT DO YOU MEEN SHE DIDNT HAVE IT:argue: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

James, that's the plan! We had 4 so that at least a couple would be availlable at all times.:lmao: 

Jody, Mrs. wasn't thrilled that we missed our night out for nuthin!:hide: It gets even better, it is our Friday night ritual to go to town as a family to get groceries for the week, then visit with friends. Guess what?? Yup, cow was acting uncomfortable AGAIN!! Now at 10 PM she's lying down chewing her cud AGAIN. I think I'll just live in the barn the next few days.:dazed: 

Tonight was a little easier though, I just handed over my wallet and sent MRS with the girls to town. I may be broke, but at leat I'm not singing soprano!:barf:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So no moo-ing yet? What is up with that calf?

:-D

:homereat:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Anything today parts man or still no calf.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe his better half locked him in the barn?gethome 

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

No calf yet,,, she didn't try the sympathy route today though. The calf was actually due on the 24, so she's still in the right time frame, I think the calf just is moving into position and causing her some discomfort (I hope!!), but we'll be keeping a close eye on her!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

At least all my goats are on the ground and finished up with kidding.........but I will have a heap of them come late summer early fall again, as my herd has increased quite a bit with does. I may be broke though as I am using a new young buck, but then again you never know. He was trying to breed his siblings when he was only 3 or 4 week old  

The wife had a horse one time thjat we had AI'd and pretty well knew when the foal was due. That month came and went and the vet (also the one that AI'd the mare with his stud horse) said not to worry, it will come when its ready. That old mare sure took her time. The wife used to say mayabe tomorrow, or maybe tonight, or maybe today.....anyway when the foal did arrive it was promptly named "Maybe"


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: Maybe,,, good call. I think this calf may get called slowpoke! Still nothing! We are going to guage the situation tomorrow and perhaps call a vet. In the current market you have to look at that call pretty hard, if the cow has a good chance of being a productive cow, it's worth while, if not, a cull cow is worth less than $100 right now, so your better of to just take her out behind the barn and shoot her. Either way, I don't think she's in any serious distress right now, just some discomfort. Ask any woman who's gone through pregnancy, she'll tell ya, it's %$#@ uncomfortable!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> [B. Ask any woman who's gone through pregnancy, she'll tell ya, it's %$#@ uncomfortable!! [/B]



Think you may have the #1 understatement there PM.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, this thread just brought a song to mind,,, "Right here waiting" :lmao: Still no action from the mom to be! She doesn't seem to be ill, or having any problems, so we are still waiting for some sign from her, good or bad, before we spring into action. She was out to pasture with a bull, so it is posible that she still has another 3 weeks to go. I don't think so, but it IS posible.:smoking:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, today we decided we couldn't wait for nature to take it's course any longer. The cow was still getting nowhere, and was just not looking "right". No serious signs of any thing wrong, but after a while you just get a feel for it I guess. Any way, called a vet and turns out the cow had a twisted uterus, no way she could have the calf, because with a twist the uterus was closed up! 
It was quite a show, we led the cow outside, and the doc put a rope around the cows neck, around her chest right behind the front legs, and around her belly, just ahead of her hnd legs. He tightened up a bit on the rope and she just layed down! Very interesting to watch these guys at work,, they know their stuff, any way, he got us to roll her over ( directed us which way to roll her) while he pushed on her belly (the calf). We rolled her over and she jumped up. While I held her lead, he checked her out, and said" yup, got 'er straightened out now, time to get that calf out".
Because she had been going backward in her preperations the last few days, it was a hard pull, and the calf had been dead for a day or 2. It wasn't the outcome I had hoped for, but the cow is alive and out of danger. She is eating better already, and will be back to herself in a few days. Saddly, since it was such a hard delivery, the doc said it would make her prone to prolapsing in subsequent deliveries, so she's headed for the barbeque. The worst thing is, if I had said, "yes, lets call the vet" last Friday, I likely would have had a live calf and a cow that could have benn productive for quite a few years. Ah well, hind sight is 20-20.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you lost a calf Parts. At least you saved the mother and can salvage her at the BBQ. I guess your original sense of things was correct.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

If animals could only talk to us.  

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Then again, we might not like what they would say. 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that the calf didn't make it. Now what times the BBQ 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, thanks for sharing. 

Yep ---- Beef from Canada, Ham and Bacon from Michigan.......
All making me want to take a drive up north! YUMMY YUMMY!!!! 
I will be waiting for my yummy beef surprise package in the mail!
I will save a little for Jody too! I promise. 

Andy
:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that as well. At least you will have meat in the freezer.:cheers:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I wish it had had a better outcome, but that's farming, or life in general really. I did learn a few things from the vet, so it wasn't a complete loss! ! calf left to go, so here's hoping for a better outcome on the next one!!!:bull:


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Parts chin up man look at the big picture the famaly is well your well cows come and cows go it only hurts a little. One thing I have learned stomping around here for over half a century is education is expensive no matter where you get it.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hlpack _
> *One thing I have learned stomping around here for over half a century is education is expensive no matter where you get it. *


Very true! 

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Indeed hlpack, indeed!! My grandfather had a saying,, "If your problems are all in the barn, you don't have any problems!" 
Losing the calf and all is disappointing, but I'm VERY grateful to have good health and the love and support of a great woman and 4 healthy children. I am truly blessed!:lucky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss parts man...I know the feeling...lost 3 pigs last year.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Another bit of grandfatherly wisdom,, "Those that have must lose,, those with nothing have nothing to lose."


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Your grandfather was a wise man.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sounds like your grandfather and mine went to the same school parts man


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

bear, I believe they call it the school of hard knocks!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm familiar with that school!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, I think any one who has "lived" any amount is!


----------

